# Τρεις απλές μεταρρυθμίσεις



## drsiebenmal (Oct 29, 2013)

Ο Τάκης Μίχας δεν είναι άγνωστο μέγεθος, δημοσιογραφικά και πολιτικά. Ομολογώ ότι πολλές φορές απορώ γιατί τον διαβάζω, αφού συνήθως με εκνευρίζει. Στο σημερινό του άρθρο στο Πρόταγκον, όμως, θέτει κρίσιμα και κτγμ θέματα. Οπότε, αδιαφορώντας για το ποιος είναι και το τι λέει συνήθως, μήπως μπορούμε να προβληματιστούμε από αυτά που λέει σήμερα;

*Τρεις απλές μεταρρυθμίσεις*

Είναι σχεδόν αδύνατο να πιστέψει κανείς την παντελή ανικανότητα ή έλλειψη διάθεσης της σημερινής κυβέρνησης να εφαρμόσει οποιαδήποτε μεταρρύθμιση που θα κάνει τη χώρα πιο ανταγωνιστική.

Για να δούμε ότι αυτό όμως πράγματι ισχύει ας πάρουμε ως παράδειγμα τις πιο εύκολες σχετικά μεταρρυθμίσεις και τους αυτοαποκαλούμενους πιο «φιλομεταρρυθμιστές» υπουργούς. Είναι προφανές ότι αν σε αυτούς τους τομείς και με αυτά τα άτομα η κατάσταση παραμένει η ίδια ή έχει χειροτερέψει, τότε είναι εύκολο να εξάγει κανείς συμπεράσματα για το σύνολο της κυβέρνησης.

Οι 3 δείκτες τους οποίους επιλέγουμε αφορούν γενικά το θεσμικό πλαίσιο που ορίζει τη λειτουργία των επιχειρήσεων. Είναι το σχετικά πιο εύκολο να αλλάξει - π.χ. για να μειώσεις τα πιστοποιητικά που χρειάζονται για να στήσεις μια επιχείρηση χρειάζεται απλά μία υπουργική απόφαση. Επίσης οι τομείς που επιλέγουμε ανήκουν στην αρμοδιότητα των δύο κατ' εξοχήν αυτοχαρακτηριζόμενων «φιλομεταρρυθμιστών» - Κώστα Χατζηδάκη και Κυριάκου Μητσοτάκη.

Ο πρώτος δείκτης αφορά τον αριθμό των διαδικασιών πού απαιτούνται για να στήσεις μία επιχείρηση. Σύμφωνα με την Παγκόσμια Έκθεση Ανταγωνιστικότητας το 2013 η Ελλάδα βρισκόταν στη θέση 126 της παγκόσμιας κατάταξης μεταξύ 148 χωρών (όπου η θέση 1 είναι η καλύτερη και η θέση 148 η χειρότερη). Δηλαδή, σε αυτόν τον δείκτη η Ελλάδα ήταν κάπου στον πάτο. Αλλά ήταν επίσης σε ακόμα χειρότερη θέση σε σχέση με το προηγούμενο έτος. Έτσι, το 2012 ήταν στη θέση 110!

Ο δεύτερος δείκτης αφορά την ευκολία με την οποία μπορείς να αμφισβητήσεις νομικά μία κυβερνητική απόφαση που αφορά τις οικονομικές σου δραστηριότητες. Σε αυτόν τον δείκτη η Ελλάδα ήταν το 1913 στη θέση 130 της παγκόσμιας κατάταξης. Το 2012 ήταν στη θέση 132. Με άλλα λόγια, τα τελευταία δύο έτη παρέμεινε στην ίδια περίπου θέση στον παγκόσμιο πάτο όσον αφορά τη δυνατότητα του επιχειρηματία να αντιμιλήσει στον γραφειοκράτη.

Ο τρίτος δείκτης αφορά το βάρος που αντιπροσωπεύουν σε μία επιχείρηση οι διάφορες κρατικές ρυθμίσεις, παρεμβάσεις κ.λπ. Το 2013 η Ελλάδα βρισκόταν στη θέση 144 - από σύνολο, θυμηθείτε, 148 κρατών! Και εδώ η κατάσταση -αν μπορεί να το πιστέψει κανείς!- αντιπροσωπεύει μία επιδείνωση σε σχέση με το 2012 όπου ήταν στη θέση 141 - παραμένοντας πάντα στον παγκόσμιο πάτο, φυσικά.

Εξετάζοντας αυτούς τους τρεις τομείς που αφενός μπορούν να βελτιωθούν με απλές παρεμβάσεις και αφετέρου είναι τόσο σημαντικοί για το κλίμα εντός του οποίου λειτουργεί μία επιχείρηση, βλέπουμε τη χώρα να παραμένει στον πάτο - και μάλιστα από χρόνο σε χρόνο να βαίνει από πάτο σε πιο πάτο!

Και διερωτώμαι: Στη βάση ποιου ακριβώς επιχειρήματος τόσο οι αρμόδιοι υπουργοί όσο και γενικότερα η κυβέρνηση μπορούν να διαλαλούν ότι η θητεία τους αποτελεί ένα “success story” και να βρίζουν τους ξένους πιστωτές, όταν δεν μπορούν να πάρουν ακόμα και τα πιο απλά μέτρα που θα βελτίωναν την ανταγωνιστικότητα της χώρας;


----------



## Resident (Oct 29, 2013)

"Άι άι άι άι άι άι Πουέρτο Ρίκο 

http://www.economist.com/news/leaders/21588374-stuck-real-debt-crisis-its-back-yard-america-can-learn-europes-aegean?spc=scode&spv=xm&ah=9d7f7ab945510a56fa6d37c30b6f1709


----------

